Ask HN: How do you stay focused when working from home? - jungle_bells
======
pedro1976
I watched an interesting lecture by martin lobdell - study less study smart
[0] which says that your mind tends to be in a specific mental mode depending
on the location. So when you try to work on your kitchen table, your mind is
in the eating mode and you constantly think of that sandwich. Hence, separate
as much as possible, separate room/table/laptop...

[0] [https://youtu.be/IlU-zDU6aQ0](https://youtu.be/IlU-zDU6aQ0)

------
itwy
You don't.

~~~
alshtico
I sorta agree. The vast majority of people that I know are incapable or lack
the discipline of working from home while staying 100% focused.

